# RE: Looking for work Shore Shore Mass area



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys,

Anybody looking for help plowing or need a back-up guy in the South Shore Mass area. Please send me and e-mail

[email protected].


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

I second what he said.


----------

